# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Ohio Acoustic Jam....September

## Londy

Howdy folks, as promised, I am starting this thread for the Ohio Acoustic Jam I will be hosting in September.  Which date is better, Sept 21st (Sunday) or 22nd (Saturday).  I was not sure if people could make Saturday the 21st due to folks gigging. However, I would prefer Saturday but would like your feedback and see the majority of the availability for everyone.

Please let me know and I will confirm with all the event details and official date.

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi Londy -

Either date will be fine w/ me, for now.
Sent you an e mail on 5/20 w/ some explanations.

Will be in touch as September gets closer.

Regards,
Lee

----------


## Eric C.

Any of those days are fine with me. Sounds like a good time.

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Londy:
Since you have generously offered to organize and host this get-together, I feel strongly that we should have it on the day that's best for you. Set the date and time and I'll be there! 
Thanks again for offering to do this.

----------


## Londy

*** SAVE THE DATE *** SAVE THE DATE *** SAVE THE DATE *** SAVE THE DATE *** 


The Official date for the September Jam is Saturday the 22nd. More information to follow. 


*** SAVE THE DATE *** SAVE THE DATE *** SAVE THE DATE *** SAVE THE DATE ***

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Galileo

If I don't end up with any blocks in my schedule that weekend I would like to attend. I'm down in the SW corner of the state but would head up that way...

Robert Edwards

----------


## eastman_315

> Which date is better, Sept 21st (Sunday) or 22nd (Saturday).


Don't you mean Saturday, Sept. 21st or Sunday, Sept. 22nd?

I was just putting the day on my calendar (just in case I am free that day :-) & see you've chosen "The Official date for the September Jam is Saturday the 22nd." I think that Sat. is the 21st.

Frank

----------

Jim

----------


## Londy

Oooops!  Yes, please forgive me!  The date should be Saturday the 21st. Thanks for posting this clarification. 
Please block out the day as we can play until evening with a campfire as well.

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## eastman_315

I'm hoping to go to one of these some day! Might as well be yours! :-)

Take care,

Frank

----------


## Londy

> I'm hoping to go to one of these some day! Might as well be yours! :-)
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Frank



Hey, the more the merrier!  Should be a good time of music, food and adult beverages and later in the evening a camp fire! ha ha ha

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

If I don't have to work that day, I will be there. Thanks for hosting Londy. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. 

Clark

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolinlee

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi Londy -

The spouse seems to think she has a commitment on Sept. 21, we're still negotiating. Will keep in touch and sure want to attend.

Lee

----------


## Londy

I hope yall can make it. Plan on all afternoon and evening with a campfire! I will supply more details on the event soon.  I am sure we will have a small audience as well!  People seem to be pretty pumped up about this.

The first "*Kill it and Grill it Acoustic Jam*"  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Hi Londy -
> 
> The spouse seems to think she has a commitment on Sept. 21, we're still negotiating. Will keep in touch and sure want to attend.
> 
> Lee


Hey Lee, If it does work out and we're both able to make it, maybe I should bring along a 'beater' mandolin for you. That purdy Gibson of yours ain't exactly a 'campfire' mandolin!

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi Flatrock Hill -
No need to bring an extra, I got a couple that have survived campfires, including a Stewart-McDonald A Model kit I put together before I got the Gibson, that I may bring.
However, with Pulmonary Hypertension and Oxygen therapy, I am not a fan of campfires.
Hope I can get there.
Thanks for the offer.
Lee

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Londy

The campfire can also be for those that do not play. We will be on the dry patio playing....no worries.

I hope Eric sees this...I would like if all his band members can come out too...that would be awesome.

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## mandolinlee

Londy -

In case the spouse decides her commitment is more important, can I invite some of my band members to come along?

Lee

----------


## Londy

> Londy -
> 
> In case the spouse decides her commitment is more important, can I invite some of my band members to come along?
> 
> Lee



Absolutely!

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Chris Berardi

I might actually have that weekend free. Where in Ohio is it being held?

----------


## Londy

The Ohio Jam will be held at my home in Sheffield Lake.  I would like to email everyone directly as a group to avoid publishing my address on the web.  Everyone interested to join please send me a note at lbracale @ yahoo.com (spaces intentional for spam bots so remove them when you email me)

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Londy

Howdy folks, i just wanted to put another note out there regarding the Northern Ohio Kill It -N- Grill It Acoustic Jam Fest! 
set for September 21st from 3pm till your fingers can no longer take it. 
For those of you looking to stay over night, there is a hotel just a few minutes away from the event. 

Fairfield Inn & Suites
39050 Colorado Ave, Avon, OH ‎
(440) 934-7445

Please call and book your stay today!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ed Goist

Londy; since I'm only 90 minutes away, if things get out of control and run into the wee hours, I might just sleep in your yard and drive home in the morning. 
 :Disbelief:  
 :Grin: 
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Londy

I wanted to bump up this thread again... I will be posting the acoustic jam details this week, stay tuned!  I hope to see many cafe members at this jam! I look forward to it.

----------


## Ed Goist

Really looking forward to it!

----------


## Londy

Here are the details regarding the Ohio Jam! Please look at flyer attached, see ya'll soon!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Dan Hulse

Count me in!

----------


## Londy

Guys...I just found out the hotel I listed for the jam may be full...please check around local hotel listings near 44054 zip code. There are several around the area. Looking forward to seeing y'all!

----------


## Popeye39

Londy, I would like to come.  You are very close to me as I am in the same county.   :Smile:   My father is coming in from out of town for a few days and that will determine whether I can or not.  I'm not much of a player, but I would enjoy some local inspiration.  Also a great chance to meet the faces behind the keyboards.  I just saw Eric C's band out last week, they are a blast and Eric is a great guy.  He let me try his new mando. Big mistake on my part.  hahah  MAS.

Cheers,
     Robin

----------

Ed Goist, 

Eric C., 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Londy

Hey there Popeye39, yeah, come on out!  Its ok if your not a good player, neither am I..lol.  Eric and the guys are awesome and a crapload of fun.  I invited them all but they may have a gig that same weekend.  However, we will be starting at 3pm until we cant play anymore so who knows, maybe they will show up that night (wink, wink).

----------


## Londy

Can anyone sing or bring anyone that can?  its always a good idea to have many singers.

----------


## Leverman61

Londy    I'm going to try and make the jam. Would like to meet other mando enthusiasts and pick a few tunes. I may sing a couple but mostly an old time picker.

----------


## Londy

To enhance our experience for the Ohio Beer & Brats Acoustic Jam, I am putting together an attendee list and would like the following information included for each of you attending:

Cafe Name

Real name (First, Last)

Cell phone

email address

Your song list

Please reply back to me here and I will update the data on my spreadsheet.

Thanks for helping me put together a fun afternoon/evening of fun. I hope to see you all at the Ohio Jam in Sept.

----------


## mandolinlee

Londy -

Just to let you know, the link you posted doesn't work for me.

I responded to your email request.

Lee

----------


## Londy

I will provide my email address here but remember to take out the spaces. I am doing this to avoid spam/bots.

Send the info to:  lbracale @  yahoo  .com

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Saturday the 21st still looks good for me. Hope to see you-all then. Keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## mandolinlee

Flatrock Hill - 
Just waiting for the next 20 days to rush by. Let's hope for good weather!
Regards,
Lee

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## oldwave

For all attending Londys gathering, I am giving a mandolin workshop along with Bill Lestock at the Kent Stae Round town music festival from 12:30 to 1:30 in Kent Ohio the same day.  It's at the Down Town Gallery. especillay those who are come from the east it is kinda on the way. There are other workshops that day. I plan on coming later to Londys.  Maybe I'll see some of you there on the way.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Londy

Next week is our Beer & Brats Acoustic Jam I am hoping for good weather.  Does someone have a small amp they can bring just in case we need it for a bass?  I only have a PA system and its a little cumbersome to bring out to the patio where we will be playing.  Also, don't forget to bring your favorite beer, i will have a cooler with ice thought we could share fun fall beers for those that like the small batch or seasonal brews. The brats will be soaking in beer then grilled and kept warm for all to enjoy!  I look forward to having fun with everyone.

----------


## Londy

We are getting close to the Beer & Brats Acoustic Jam.  Here are some songs that I know and Dan Simms also provided a list.  Of course we will play anything and have a good time so please bring stuff you know and lets have a good jam. 

Key of "D"
      Winderslide
       Spring Creek Gal
       West Fork Gals
        Piedmont
        Mississippi Sawyer
        Walking in the Parlor
         Briarpicker Brown
         Sadie at the Backdoor
         Spotted Pony
         Granny went to meeting with her old shoes on
          Johnny Don't get drunk
Key of "G"
          Haughton House
          Seamus O'brien
          Lorena's Waltz
Key "G" or "A"
           Indiana Breakdown
           Alabama Gals
            Coleman's March
            Farewell to Whiskey
            Sitting in the stern of a boat
            Kitchen Girl
            Sally in the Garden
            Cold FRosty Morning
            Little Dutch Girl
 Celtic Tunes
             Planxty Hewlett
             Megan Morgan
              John Ryan's polka
              Dennis Murphy's Polka

Rock
Losing My Religion
My Sweet Lord
Save me San Francisco
Heart of Gold
21 Guns
Country Honk
Knocking on Heavens Door

Folk/Country/Blues
Take it Easy
Soldiers Joy
Arkansas Traveler
Golden Slippers
Elk River Blues
Thrill is Gone
Ugly Greedy People
Copperhead Road
Heart of Gold
Wagon Wheel (Rock me Mama)
Ho Hay

Italian
Solo Mio
Torna a Sorrento
Speak Softly Love (Godfather)

Classical
Minuet in G

----------


## Londy

Dont forget to bring your favorite 
*BEER*
Folding chair
Music
anything else you wish to bring to add fun or share.

...oh, and don't for get to bring beer!  I will have a cooler with ice available.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Eric C.

I'll be there from 3:00 - 5:00! We have a set from 7-8:30 that night so won't be able to stay later.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Londy

Cool Eric, look forward to seeing you there!

----------


## Londy

..So I was at this wedding and got tapped on the shoulder about one of the fellows that smuggled in some apple pie moonshine.  ...so i picked one up for the jam..LOL.  Thought that was appropriate. ha ha ha ha

----------


## Londy

Looks like they are calling for rain on our Acoustic Jam.  But we will not let that stop us!  We will move it inside if it does rain.  You know how Cleveland weather can be... changes by the moment.

See yall tomorrow!

----------

Popeye39

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Hi Londy, 

     I can't thank you enough for hosting this event and for your kind hospitality. The weather looked a bit iffy at times but it all worked out beautifully. I had a great time! 

    I wish I were sharp enough to remember everyone's names, Cafe  names etc. but I sometimes forget. I surely don't mean to leave anyone out, so I'll just say that I enjoyed everyone and their musical contributions...just a great time. 

    I'm glad that I was able to do some 'pickin' and grinnin' with Lee again and I appreciate the kind generosity of of his wife (Judy?) for making it possible for him to be there. Too bad Ron and Pete could not have hung around longer. 

    Also Londy, make sure you tell your family and extended family "thanks" from me. There's a lot of musical talent there and I really enjoyed being allowed to join in. 

    Again, a great time...great food...great music and best of all, the cops only showed up once!

   Clark

----------

Ed Goist, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Popeye39

Thanks so much, Londy.  Your family is just great!  I'll be in touch soon.  So nice to meet everyone.  Clark, your vocals reminded me of Marty Robbins.  Thanks for the inspiration, all.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## mandolinlee

Londy -

Let me say "thank you" for the fun party you and Gale hosted last night. Again, it seemed as if everyone had known each other forever, instead of just meeting and being virtual strangers.

The food was great, the folks were great and the music was most memorable.

Thanks, again.

Lee

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy

----------


## Londy

I want to thank eveveryone who attended my first acoustic jam!  What a great time and more important to note what great people you are! The weather was questionable but held out for us. It seems every get together I have the cops show up! Oh well, at least they didn't need their handcuffs this time.  Great music, good food and great folks...could not ask for anything more. Thanks again all of you for making this happen. I would love to host again soon. Here are some pictures to enjoy.

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Leverman61

Londy, 
   Thanks for hosting this get together. You and your family were most gracious. I met a lot of good folks there and enjoyed the music.  Dan

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Ed Goist

Looks like you folks all had a ball!
So sorry I missed it - My electric band had a gig in Youngstown last night.
I sure hope I can make the next NE Ohio jam.
Londy; thanks very much for hosting this & promoting the mandolin culture in the Buckeye state!...Very cool.
Maybe we can all get together in Wellington some Sunday before the snow flies?

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Steve Roberts

Londy and Gail

Thanks so much for hosting the Jam last night.  It was great meeting everyone and I especially enjoyed the Wagonettes rolling through their entire repertoire!   Food was great and music even better.

Thanks again-

Steve Roberts

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> I want to thank eveveryone who attended my first acoustic jam!  What a great time and more important to note what great people you are! The weather was questionable but held out for us. It seems every get together I have the cops show up! Oh well, at least they didn't need their handcuffs this time.  Great music, good food and great folks...could not ask for anything more. Thanks again all of you for making this happen. I would love to host again soon. Here are some pictures to enjoy.
> 
> pics deleted


Nice pics!   I was in Maine at the first International Crossroads Celtic festival otherwise I might have tried to come  up from Cincinnati.  Looks like a great time!

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy

----------


## Eric C.

Sorry I was unable to attend this one, Londy. Ended up getting horn-swaggled into helping out with sound duties at a festival. How did you enjoy Ron & Pete? We always look forward to jamming with those two on Sundays (when they stop in). Maybe before the snow falls we can get together? My hectic summer is coming to a close.

I still need to make it out Lee's way too. Looks like you folks had a great time!

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Londy

> Sorry I was unable to attend this one, Londy. Ended up getting horn-swaggled into helping out with sound duties at a festival. How did you enjoy Ron & Pete? We always look forward to jamming with those two on Sundays (when they stop in). Maybe before the snow falls we can get together? My hectic summer is coming to a close.
> 
> I still need to make it out Lee's way too. Looks like you folks had a great time!


its okay Eric definitely make the next one. we all had a really great time. Ron and Pete were really fun. I think we should have one more get together before the snow flies. Not sure where to host it Wellington any other ideas?

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Dan Hulse

> Londy and Gail
> 
> Thanks so much for hosting the Jam last night.  It was great meeting everyone and I especially enjoyed the Wagonettes rolling through their entire repertoire!   Food was great and music even better.
> 
> Thanks again-
> 
> Steve Roberts


You took the words right outta my mouth Steve. Had a wonderful time.
Dan

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy

----------


## Dan Hulse

Thanks also for the pics! 
Dan

----------


## Pasha Alden

At Londy Your jam session sounds wonderful.  I envy you all in the U.S. who can jam together. Still seeking my jamming group here in SA.  When I say envy I mean it in the kindest possible way.  I think I am experiencing a jam withdrawal symptom, however, nothing wrong with that.  I am practicing melody and new chords till the sound bounces off the house walls.  <smile>  

Happy jamming all

----------

Ed Goist, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Londy

Thanks Vannillamandolin.  It is an absolute blast to get folks together like this.  I am so happy that there is a forum like the Mandolin Cafe we can use to make this actually happen. Keep practicing and keep the fun part of everything you do.  Nothing worse than turning what you love into a job you hate.

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

mandolinlee

----------


## oldwave

I also apologize for missing the jam, my work in Kent took me a lot later than expected hope to make or host the next one.

----------

Londy, 

mandolinlee

----------


## Londy

> I also apologize for missing the jam, my work in Kent took me a lot later than expected hope to make or host the next one.


yeah you missed a really good time. But I understand about the commitments you already had. I wish I had known about the workshop. no worries we can always do another one. We really should plan one before the snow flies. Does anyone have suggestions on venue?

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Pasha Alden

Thanks Londy.  The mandolin will always be big fun.  Music is fun and so many other things.  Happy jamming!

----------

